# 1/2" or 5/8" shank carbide insert external threading tools?



## calgaryguy (Sep 26, 2022)

What are people using for external threading tool holders? I want to be able to do acme threads as well. Accusize has holders but only seems to sell them in their tool holder 7, 9, and 11 piece kits. I have most of my tool holders now and dont need the expense of an entire kit. Looking in the economy (aka Accisuze, or similar) price range.


----------



## gerritv (Sep 26, 2022)

I've had good success with shanks and inserts from https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Thread-Turning-Tool/5247043_516619196.html.
I also buy their small/micro carbide boring bars on occasion.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 26, 2022)

What size is your lathe and tool post holder? If you go too big, you won't be able to get it on centerline necessarily.


----------



## calgaryguy (Sep 26, 2022)

9" Utilathe and AXA toolpost. I have other 5/8" shank carbide holders that work fine and have no issues with adjusting for the centerline.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 26, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> 9" Utilathe and AXA toolpost. I have other 5/8" shank carbide holders that work fine and have no issues with adjusting for the centerline.



I don't have a dedicated carbide tool holder yet either. I'm still not convinced I even want one. I use a HSS Insert Holder that I love. 

I'll be watching what you do and how it turns out.


----------



## calgaryguy (Sep 26, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I don't have a dedicated carbide tool holder yet either. I'm still not convinced I even want one. I use a HSS Insert Holder that I love.
> 
> I'll be watching what you do and how it turns out.


I dont have any HSS at this time other than parting tools. I need to get a bench grinder, appropriate stones,  etc, first. Carbide inserts are 'easy mode' but more money.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 26, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> I dont have any HSS at this time other than parting tools. I need to get a bench grinder, appropriate stones,  etc, first. Carbide inserts are 'easy mode' but more money.


The HSS Steel Threading Inserts I was referring to ARE easy mode inserts. No grinding. Even MORE money! LOL!

I don't get carried away grinding HSS. I just grind what I want most of the time and get on with the job. But I do use a fair bit of Carbide Inserts just because of the convenience.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 26, 2022)

I've been using similar AliExpress holders/inserts that @gerritv shows, 12 & 16mm shanks. Thus far only 60-deg thread form. Very reasonably priced & working well for my needs.
Aliexpress can be a bit challenging to navigate depending on the seller store sight but just specific to ACME because I'm less familiar - confirm that the holder fits your toolholder capacity (ie. bigger thread depth = bigger insert = potentially taller shank for rigidity etc).


----------



## calgaryguy (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

